# Male/Female Branding



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 6, 2014)

So I have two brands - The Efficacious Gentleman for man stuff, The Admirable Lady for lady things.  But then there are going to be soaps that cross-over, such as a plain Castile or a Pine Tar.

I think it would be silly to label it up twice, so I'm thinking of putting it in one brand and letting the other gender just deal with it.  I have in mind which way I think will be best, but would appreciate feedback in the form of the poll (if it works!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 6, 2014)

I would also point out that I am referring to soaps that are not, for example, branded as female and smell of roses and are a lovely shade of pink, or male branded soap with a manly scent and so on - I'm talking about the gender neutral cross overs, but just the packaging being either male or female.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 6, 2014)

Personally, I would put it under the male brand. Women will buy it whatever packet it's in if it smells nice, but I think men would struggle with the idea of buying something 'girly'.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with Saponista.
I can see the men I know only buying a 'girly' thing if it is a gift for a female.  Although I can't see my partner buying nice soap at all...  that's my department! (Even before I made soap).
GOod luck with your poll.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree, either brand it with a unisex or masculine look. I'll buy men's cologne, clothes, jewelry, whatever, if I like the way the item looks or smells, regardless of the label.  but most men would not buy things branded/labelled as feminine for themselves, regardless if you couldn't tell the difference once the label is off.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 6, 2014)

^^ I agree with Grayceworks .. 

I also think your poll might be a bit biased because I *suspect* (not 100% sure) the majority of the soapers here are women.  You need a more gender equal poll vote to get a proper answer.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 6, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> .........I also think your poll might be a bit biased because I *suspect* (not 100% sure) the majority of the soapers here are women.  You need a more gender equal poll vote to get a proper answer.



I was also thinking that, which is why I split out the male and female options - I won't get too many in the "I'm a male" sections, but I can still see the %. 

I do think that it is going the way I thought it would, though.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 6, 2014)

Call it "The Androgynous duo" or "couple" or .. Well you get the picture


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 6, 2014)

It's like men buying a women shampoo or women buying men's. The shampoo will definetely do the job on both gender except the girly smell on men hair. These products have to make their target audience happy, this is what matters. As far as products that are you say in between should go to women section cause they shop way more than men. On the other hand, if the product does not have any scent should go to men section. 

Women should be given priority on this. I have never heard someone saying ''Gentelman first'' 


Scented to women section and unscented to men section. It would also be great to note that there are a lot of people who are sensitive to scents.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 6, 2014)

To me gender branding with soaps, etc is a tough one. I have several men that purchase pink plumeria and plumeria hardwood that is also pink for themselves. I do have what one would think of as mens soap fo's that a lot of women purchase for themselves. For online sales I suppose it is suitable to brand gender, but outdoor market sales not really. Outdoor markets are a great way to gauge sales of items. You would be suprised how many men like lavender and other florals. Just sold a man a rose that has a touch of woodiness for himself. Pink soap! He did not care about the color only fragrance


----------



## eyeroll (Jan 6, 2014)

Another woman voting for packaging them under the male line (though I like the idea of having a unisex line. Truth be told, I'd be more likely to purchase from a seller who didn't have a specifically "male" or "female" line - so I may not really be your target market.)


----------



## Soapy J (Jan 6, 2014)

eyeroll said:


> Another woman voting for packaging them under the male line (though I like the idea of having a unisex line. Truth be told, I'd be more likely to purchase from a seller who didn't have a specifically "male" or "female" line - so I may not really be your target market.)


 
Not sure if I'm the only man to respond to this yet but I'd have to agree with the above. I don't necessarily gravitate towards male only products but tend towards items marketed for neither male or female and on their quality and purpose. If I had to pick a side however I'd say the male brand though. My wife will buy male products if they're better than what is marketed towards her.


----------

